# Best wax in the £50-60 range



## R88ORY RXP (Dec 15, 2011)

OK, im looking to get a nice wax for my sparkling graphite BMW 123D m sport.

Looking to spend 50 or 60 quid,

So far im interested in;

Zymol Carbon.

CG's 50/50 v2.

AF Passion.

DoDo Supernatural.

Im open to suggestions, but which of these would you put on top and why???

Cheers Rory


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

all great waxes - its down to personal choice tbh ....


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've recently used Britemax Vantage on my Midnight Sky Kuga and that gave nice results. Went on really easy and removal was a doddle. It's been on a few weeks now and,beading and sheeting is still very good.

It's also a bit cheaper than your price range at £40

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Push yourself to £68 for Race Glaze 55 - I know its my product but you'll not be disappointed


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

From your list i'd go with the DJ SN

If not then Naviwax Ultimate :thumb:


----------



## R88ORY RXP (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replys so far guys.

There are soo many to choose from, I really like the paint to look like its dripping off the car...

Rory


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Victoria waxes are defo worth a look..


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

They all do the same job, like a lot of cheaper and (even) more expensive waxes.
It's all marketing BS / packaging / placebo really, you can't tell the difference once applied, they last about the same etc...


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Dodo Supernatural for the win!

Detailing World product of the year winner!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I have Supernatrual, so that would get my vote. However, i have heard that blackfire midnight sun is awesome.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

If it's dripping wet paint effect you want - you can't go wrong with P21s or R222 as it's now called. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

P21S/R222 is great, but poor durability. Great silvery liquid shimmer look to it. 

Look at Pinnacle Souveran as well in this price range if you don't care about durability, it looks darker, deeper, and wetter than the P21S/R222. 

Two others that are the top of my list in this kind of price range are Victoria Wax Concours and the Raceglaze 55. Both VERY similar, look like the Pinnacle Souveran, but last months. You can get the Vics in a 3oz for £20 if you don't want a full pot. It'll still last you years... :thumb:

Something a bit different, but highly recommended is the Naviwax. I use the Dark, it has a slight darkening effect, adds a nice glassy wetness, and has the best water behavior I have ever seen out of any wax. Anti-dust effect and very good durability are strong points, but best is the looks don't drop off at all!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi type[r]+

Are you talking about Naviwax IONCOAT Naviwax Dark - sounds interesting.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Tips said:


> Hi type[r]+
> 
> Are you talking about Naviwax IONCOAT Naviwax Dark - sounds interesting.


Yes, that's the one. 
Here is a bit of a review I did with it http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250630


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow - looks great, I've heard that wax is a stinker though:doublesho


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, I've not tried this wax, but what about Supernatural Hybrid for your Metallic Grey colour, plus Bouncers 22 as well, i'm sure the shine levels will enhance the over all finish.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Tips said:


> Wow - looks great, I've heard that wax is a stinker though:doublesho


It's certainly got a bit of a chemical smell to it! I don't find it overly strong or offensive, but I got my pot off someone who has got sensitive smell and couldn't use it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think I'm going to have to finally buckle and try some Naviwax!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I think I'm going to have to finally buckle and try some Naviwax!


:lol: Try Naviwax Ultimate Russ! 

It can be used on glass as well and there are some good videos on YouTube. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## J0lle (Apr 27, 2012)

RaceGlazer said:


> Push yourself to £68 for Race Glaze 55 - I know its my product but you'll not be disappointed


I have a 2010 bmw le mans blue, would your race glaze 55 be good on that kind of color? Also.. i know you probably will say race glaze no matter what i say.. but if compared to swissvax bos or blau-weiss, can you promise me your is better?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Naviwax IMO is better than raceglaze. I never got what anyone saw in 55 myself and I feel it's surpassed by many cheaper products now


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Blackfire Midnight Sun is an awesome wax in that price range. I think it's £58 from PB ATM. One of my all time favourite waxes. My favourite wax is Concours Fury but it's a little bit outside the price range you stated.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Another one for Blackfire Midnight Sun , so easy to use too:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

R88ORY RXP said:


> OK, im looking to get a nice wax for my sparkling graphite BMW 123D m sport....


Does it have to be a wax?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Just stick with something natural, such as supernatural, supernatural Hybrid or Bouncers 22, can't go wrong with these waxes; especially for the colour of your car; should bring the paint flake up nicely, just need the sun to hit it.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Ok, I've not tried this wax, but what about Supernatural Hybrid for your Metallic Grey colour, plus Bouncers 22 as well, i'm sure the shine levels will enhance the over all finish.


Good shout there, I love my SNH, it's almost too easy to spread thinly and really easy to buff off too (used it on swmbos Zafira today which is metro blue), another top product from the Dodo guys, the only thing that lets it down is the smell - it's like kiwi boot polish.


----------



## R88ORY RXP (Dec 15, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> Does it have to be a wax?


Well, I have never really been into sealents, I wax at least once a month in general, so durability is not important really. I want looks first, then ease of application.

Thanks for all the suggestions so far, I think what ill end up doing is getting a few panel pots to see what I like best and go from there.

Rory


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

R88ORY RXP said:


> Well, I have never really been into sealents, I wax at least once a month in general, so durability is not important really. I want looks first, then ease of application.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions so far, I think what ill end up doing is getting a few panel pots to see what I like best and go from there.
> 
> Rory


If its durability of a month you want and you want huge gloss why not just go with Wet Glaze 2.0

Will last about a month by all accounts and is wetter than a fish thats just drowned in a sea of wet kippers!(really wet!!)


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

s.bailey said:


> If its durability of a month you want and you want huge gloss why not just go with Wet Glaze 2.0
> 
> Will last about a month by all accounts and is wetter than a fish thats just drowned in a sea of wet kippers!(really wet!!)


Just looks the same as Amigo, but it has silicone in it.


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

have you thought about G3 Farecla wax?

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_845977_langId_-1_categoryId_165527

its only £27 too easy to use and lasts well...


----------



## alfatronics (Mar 6, 2012)

however if you have all the time in the world, strong shoulders and a lot of patience...

use Simoniz Original Car Wax

lasts forever and a DAY!! even when your car is filthy, it will gleam trust me!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

alfatronics said:


> have you thought about G3 Farecla wax?
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_845977_langId_-1_categoryId_165527
> 
> its only £27 too easy to use and lasts well...





alfatronics said:


> however if you have all the time in the world, strong shoulders and a lot of patience...
> 
> use Simoniz Original Car Wax
> 
> lasts forever and a DAY!! even when your car is filthy, it will gleam trust me!


£50-£60?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Carbon is a very nice wax.
in that price get r222 100% naub wax or victoria concours,
two very good choises.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

R88ORY RXP said:


> Well, I have never really been into sealents, I wax at least once a month in general, so durability is not important really. I want looks first, then ease of application.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions so far, I think what ill end up doing is getting a few panel pots to see what I like best and go from there.
> 
> Rory


Fair enough. Just as an alternative, how about Optimum Spray wax or Bilt Hamber's Aqua Wax


----------



## AlanElite (Dec 28, 2011)

Collinite 476....under £20 delivered

Job done


----------



## R88ORY RXP (Dec 15, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> Fair enough. Just as an alternative, how about Optimum Spray wax or Bilt Hamber's Aqua Wax


To be fair, since you suggested it I have looked more at sealents, Im going to get some blacklight and V7. Im thinking EZ cream, sealed with BL then a coat of wax coz I like the look and applying it. Then Ill top her up with V7....

I think that will keep her looking ace.

Rory


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

R88ORY RXP said:


> To be fair, since you suggested it I have looked more at sealents, Im going to get some blacklight and V7. Im thinking EZ cream, sealed with BL then a coat of wax coz I like the look and applying it. Then Ill top her up with V7....
> 
> I think that will keep her looking ace.
> 
> Rory


CG Blacklight is more-or-less a glaze so Blacklight on top CG EZ Creme is kind of redundant.


----------



## Ricwin (Apr 8, 2011)

alfatronics said:


> however if you have all the time in the world, strong shoulders and a lot of patience...
> 
> use Simoniz Original Car Wax
> 
> lasts forever and a DAY!! even when your car is filthy, it will gleam trust me!


Ha, yea its great stuff for hauling millions of miles between washes. But certainly requires alot of effort to get a decent finish.

I'd suggest Vics Concours from previous experience, or the Naviwax after reading this thread :thumb:


----------



## R88ORY RXP (Dec 15, 2011)

LostHighway said:


> CG Blacklight is more-or-less a glaze so Blacklight on top CG EZ Creme is kind of redundant.


OK, i was under the impression it was a sealent??? EZ cream has very little to no protection, correct???

Toooooooo many products.....LOL:buffer:


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Autobrite-Obssesion


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Bilt Hamber Finis Wax - very underated! 

Alan W


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

R88ORY RXP said:


> OK, i was under the impression it was a sealent??? EZ cream has very little to no protection, correct???
> 
> Toooooooo many products.....LOL:buffer:


Neither EZ Creme nor Blacklight offer much in the way of durable protection. They are basically surface prep products and designed to have sealant or wax applied over them..


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Bilt Hamber Finis Wax - very underated!
> 
> Alan W


Agreed, not a sexy as others but a great wax


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I think I need to make it clear that I represent a number of brands and am duty bound to tell it like it is, or as I see it, when recommending waxes. I have used plenty, including Vintage and Royale, jars of which sit in the office fridge. Yes, I do own the Race Glaze brand and use every product we make, but don't use them all the time - I've been using Zymol AutoWash and BTBM for instance over the past few months, Sonax and Megs Wheel Cleaner and my cars were a patchwork of waxes until a few months ago when they were all done with RG Black Label. If I'm asked which Zymol wax to recommend for instance I'll tell you which one I think is most suitable for your needs, car and budget. 

The most feedback I get on waxes are those we sell the most of, which if course is going to be RG products. And I do know 55 (our best selling wax) is loved by almost everyone who buys it, with such a variety of cars and colours, and many customers are now onto their second jars, which says something about the product. I personally think it is a great wax, not just because we make it.

I have 3 blue cars which have Black Label on, my old Porsche had RG 55 over many parts of it previously. I can therefore promise that on a blue BMW it will look fantastic. If it doesn't, you can have your money back. Alternatives would be Glasur in my book, Midnight Sun gets good reviews as a hybrid too for a little less cash, or Valentines Road & Track, though 55 is better than both that and Concours imho.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Zymol Carbon FTW.










http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=262792


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

J0lle said:


> I have a 2010 bmw le mans blue, would your race glaze 55 be good on that kind of color? Also.. i know you probably will say race glaze no matter what i say.. but if compared to swissvax bos or blau-weiss, can you promise me your is better?


Please see my previous post.

Specifically, regarding these two waxes:

SV are touchy about what I say abour RG products compared to theirs, so I suggest you just look at the Carnauba percentages and prices - they will say that is not the only difference as 'there's more to it than that' but its a biggie for me. 
I've used BoS and have seen Concours's won with 55 at the highest level. Not used Blau-Weiss but at £115 its the same %age as Mirage which appears to be their base custom wax formula and you need to consider what is different enough about it to justify the price tag over Mirage at (oops, just checked prices, its the same ! - used to be £69).

Money back offer is there for you.


----------



## J0lle (Apr 27, 2012)

RaceGlazer said:


> Please see my previous post.
> 
> Specifically, regarding these two waxes:
> 
> ...


This sounds good, can not seem to find anyone that sell Race Glaze here in Norway, do you know where i can find a list of resellers? Thanks!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

AlanElite said:


> Collinite 476....under £20 delivered
> 
> Job done


Here we go.......:wall:

Not really appropriate though is it, considering the OP asks for a suggestion in the £50-60 range?

Unless they buy 3 tins of course......


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes quite appropriate. There is very rarely any correlation between price and quality with waxes.


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

If you want just a month of protection but want high levels of gloss it has to be chemical guys butter wet wax


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

nickfrog said:


> Yes quite appropriate. There is very rarely any correlation between price and quality with waxes.


did you bother to read the thread title?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

nickfrog said:


> Yes quite appropriate. There is very rarely any correlation between price and quality with waxes.


But there is no relationship between a request for a £50-60 wax and a suggestion for a sub £20 one 

"Hello, is that BMW? I'd like to buy a convertible please"

"okay, how about Ford KA?"


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> Just looks the same as Amigo, but it has silicone in it.


Everything has silicone in, whats your point?

RG55 is my goto wax but tbh, most of the stuff mentioned thus far has its fans and comes well regarded so I dont think you are going to go far wrong.
I stick with RG, Dodo and zymol as I trust their products


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

RedUntilDead said:


> Everything has silicone in, whats your point


Amigo doesn't..... :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Its hard to recommend a wax within a price bracket.

For between £50 - £60 you can get AF Passion, a great wax. 

But for £32 you can get Bouncers 22 which is in my opinion, a better wax - its not in the £50 - £60 price bracket at £32, but its half the size of AF Passion - so if you doubled the cost of Bouncers to give you the same amount of wax, it would cost £64 !!

Likewise, I think CCC Champagne Supernuaba is great at just £25, but again half the size of AF Passion - double the price to give you the same amount of wax and its £50.


----------



## R88ORY RXP (Dec 15, 2011)

MarkSmith said:


> Its hard to recommend a wax within a price bracket.
> 
> For between £50 - £60 you can get AF Passion, a great wax.
> 
> ...


This is a very good point, and something I had considered.

I have ordered Zymol Carbon, im sure im going to be happy and it will last me a good long time or untill I get bored and chop it in.

I love beading when its rained and after trolling alot of threads (wax porn) and speaking with a pal at work I came to the conclusion that a Zymol wax was going to suit my needs and more, certainly as far as durability is concerned. So it was either creame, carbon or ebony an my price range or a stretch to Titainium. With my car being Graphite in colour I decided that carbon was the one for me.

Cheers for all the suggestions guys.

Rory


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

R88ORY RXP said:


> This is a very good point, and something I had considered.
> 
> I have ordered Zymol Carbon, im sure im going to be happy and it will last me a good long time or untill I get bored and chop it in.
> 
> ...


Nice choice! 

Make sure you post some pics here or a detail when you get it! :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Good choice, Z waxes have nice water behaviour generally so if beading is your thing you should be happy :thumb:


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> Its hard to recommend a wax within a price bracket.
> 
> For between £50 - £60 you can get AF Passion, a great wax.
> 
> But for £32 you can get Bouncers 22 which is in my opinion, a better wax


No Mark, you don't understand this thread. According to a couple of very smart posters above, you are NOT allowed to suggest a wax that is NOT in the £50-£60 bracket, however good it is. How can it be as good if it's half the price anyway ? This is your final warning.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Here we go again.........:wall:

Actually Nick, there is a distinct difference in Mark's post compared to the one this "smart poster" replied to - that being Mark actually put a justification behind his recommendation, which you can see was based on his experience with the products he talks about. Compare that to a post that more or less says "buy Collinite because it's cheaper than what you want to spend" with no rationale other than financial element. 


This may come as a shock to some but there are DW members that want something different to Collinite, as crazy and incomprehensible as that may seem, it is actually true :doublesho

For those who are disturbed by the above statement, please type "Samaritans" into your browser and give them a call.......


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Here we go again.........:wall:

There's no rationale in wax pricing either. 

Surprised you haven't come up with another brilliant BMW vs Ford type metaphor though.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Line one up and I'll see what I can do......

And I agree, there is no rationale with wax prices - people pay what they are comfortable with - I just think it's a bit narrow minded when Colli gets touted as the only wax you should ever buy, just because it is cheap and long lasting.

If that makes me a "very smart poster" then so be it, I can't be ar5ed with the grief I get for wanting the forum to be a place for open discussion, and not a dictatorship.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

alxg said:


> wanting the forum to be a place for open discussion, and not a dictatorship.


Great intentions I am sure, and that's to be admired.

This is also the reason why it's also fair to point out that expensive waxes rely on placebo and are aimed at people who like to buy something reassuringly expensive (and unlike BMWs - or Fords! - which have very high fixed costs, labour costs and component content, expensive waxes have either high marketing or high margin contents but very low actual tangible value). Each to their own though.


----------



## R88ORY RXP (Dec 15, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Nice choice!
> 
> Make sure you post some pics here or a detail when you get it! :thumb:


Im hoping to get some time on it this weekend but I get the feeling that the weather is going to be against me. Plus im not sure that I will get the wax before the weekend. Thinking it will most likely be here on tuesday.

Rory


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

nickfrog said:


> Great intentions I am sure, and that's to be admired.
> 
> This is also the reason why it's also fair to point out that expensive waxes rely on placebo and are aimed at people who like to buy something reassuringly expensive (and unlike BMWs - or Fords! - which have very high fixed costs, labour costs and component content, expensive waxes have either high marketing or high margin contents but very low actual tangible value). Each to their own though.


Why even bother? Why ruin another wax thread?


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Zymol Crabon. Goes on great, buffs up a treat, lasts well and beads up a goodun. I use it and a pot will last ages.

Having said that have to agree with others, most waxes do the same thing in making it shiney, but some will last longer, go on easier and cost less / more, it really is a personal thing.


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

type[r]+ said:


> Something a bit different, but highly recommended is the Naviwax. I use the Dark, it has a slight darkening effect, adds a nice glassy wetness, and has the best water behavior I have ever seen out of any wax. Anti-dust effect and very good durability are strong points, but best is the looks don't drop off at all!


+1 for this.

It`s also very easy to apply and buff off.
type[r] was talking about Naviwax Dark, but in your 50-60£ budget range, I recommend Naviwax Ultimate. It`s suitable for dark & light coloured paints.
It has around 37% of pure Grade 1 Carnauba Wax in the ingredients as Naviwax Dark & Light has 23%.

I absolutely love this wax.... :argie:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

type[r]+ said:


> Amigo doesn't..... :lol:


Whats with the:lol:?

You know this how? because they advertise it as such so it must be true? doesn`t mean it doesn`t have a form of silicone polymer in you know. 
Do you have access to an Infra Red Spectrometer to test for silicone polymers?

I am not trying to be a smart alec it just that some people get hung up on silicone and they don`t actually know why.Yet some of these people may actually be sealant fanboys (which are silicone polymer).
Most stuff has silicone in one form or another even bodyshop safe products.:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

RedUntilDead said:


> Whats with the:lol:?
> 
> You know this how? because they advertise it as such so it must be true? doesn`t mean it doesn`t have a form of silicone polymer in you know.
> Do you have access to an Infra Red Spectrometer to test for silicone polymers?
> ...


Actually, we got a kick **** spectrometer at work.... 

Talk to Dreammachines mate, he'll set you straight.....


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Zymol Carbon!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Why the popcorn? Use silicone if you want, but good luck removing it! :lol:


----------



## Bowser_23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Tips said:


> Dodo Supernatural for the win!
> 
> Detailing World product of the year winner!


+1 awesome easy great shine


----------

